# big grass carp pic



## blakemustard (Jan 13, 2014)

this is one i hit last fall. about a 30 pounder


----------



## S Adams (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes sir good one!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Jan 14, 2014)

Can you eat those things?


----------



## S Adams (Jan 15, 2014)

You can eat almost anything!


----------



## blakemustard (Jan 15, 2014)

They are real good for cat bait though.


----------



## sman (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks like a giant shiner!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2014)

I missed one that big when we were running with the big motor. Good job nice fish!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Feb 7, 2014)

blakemustard said:


> They are real good for cat bait though.



We actually use a lot of carp and suckers fishing offshore and for sharks. Works really good


----------



## Stoney15130 (Feb 10, 2014)

Good job. Great looking grassie


----------

